# Any rats for adoption in uk or Scotland



## Twichard (Aug 5, 2017)

Ive a pair of female dumbo rat's I have room for one more girl dumbo please contact me If you're looking to rehome one thanks


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

You may have better luck posting on fancyratforum, as most of their members are based in the UK. 

Here is a link to a post about 4 girls up for adoption: to http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=32068A

And here is a link to a post about 2 girls up for adoption: http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=31969


----------



## Twichard (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks I've just had a look but unfortunately they're 28 months old Now and my girl's are 8 weeks but thanks very much


----------

